# Fish id



## Samjpikey (9 Nov 2013)

Hey guys I'm stuck with this one any chance with an id


----------



## tim (9 Nov 2013)

Probably seahorse


----------



## kirk (9 Nov 2013)

If it's youngs it's More than likely bassa. Get checking that bar code.......or I'd go for a golden box fish..... I'm not sure the way that you are caring for this is exeptable they should be kept captive in red liquid with at least 3 more or they get lonely and rattle round


----------



## Samjpikey (9 Nov 2013)

It does look rather lonely :/ 



Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Michael W (9 Nov 2013)

Ha! Sea..horse... , why do you always beat me to making comments Tim. *Sigh*


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Nov 2013)

I have read that if you keep more than three in a tank they can leave a grease film on the water surface


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 Nov 2013)

That's an easy ID and I'm very suprised no one else has it!!! It's a 'Birdseye'


----------



## tim (9 Nov 2013)

Michael W said:


> Ha! Sea..horse... , why do you always beat me to making comments Tim. *Sigh*


Quicker fingers


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Nov 2013)

Yep it's a...ummm...wild Norwegian golden kipper, perhaps caught in a fjord?..
...At first glance he looks like he's resting, or perhaps stunned or pinning...
...but I hate to break it to you...actually I think 'e's stone dead! 'E's bleedin' demised! Passed on! This kipper is no more. He's ceased to be! 'E's expired and gone to meet 'is maker! E's a stiff! Bereft of life, 'e rests in peace! If you hadn't super glued him to the plate 'e'd be pushing up the daisies! 'Is metabolic processes are now 'istory! 'E's off the pond weed! 'E's kicked the bucket, 'e's shuffled off 'is mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' choir invisible!!
...In all honesty I think you'd be better off burying him...or at the very least eating him with some chips and mushy peas...


----------



## Michael W (9 Nov 2013)

Troi said:


> or at the very least eating him with some chips and mushy peas...


...In appreciation to 'is noble sacrifice.


----------

